# how do I set up virtual host in apache



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

hi,

how do I set up a virtual host in Apache, since I have never done this before, am using the latest version of apache for windows, operating system: windows xp.
When I set up apache/php and mysql, they all seem to be working
I followed this example:
Add a new virtual host in accordance with your local set-up. For example if you were creating a directory called VSPForm-Kit on php:
<VirtualHost 127.0.0.1>
ServerName VSPForm-Kit
DocumentRoot /www/htdocs/VSPForm-Kit
</VirtualHost

I typed in http://localhost/VSPForm-kit and the error message I got was 404 Not Found 
The requested URL /VSPForm-kit was not found on this server.

My DocumentRoot is:"C:/server/htdocs"

thanks, any help appreciated


----------



## bpartington (Sep 24, 2007)

What you are trying to set up is a virtual host, but you are referencing it using a virtual directory. The URL you are setting up by following the example is http://VSPForm-kit. Of course, there are also DNS considerations to setting this up correctly.

Did you want to create a virtual directory instead?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Have you read the docs yet?

EDIT: Also, since "VSPForm-kit" is in the DocumentRoot of the virtual host, you should be able to access it using a URL like http://localhost instead of http://localhost/VSPForm-kit. It will be difficult to experiment with virtual hosts using the localhost IP unless you define some "fake" hosts in your local hosts file and use those to test.

Peace...


----------



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

yes, I want to create a virtual directory but don't know how


----------



## bpartington (Sep 24, 2007)

Do you have the directory VSPForm-kit in C:\server\htdocs? If so, you be able to reference it automatically at http://localhost/VSPForm-kit, provided that your server Document Root is c:\server\htdocs. If the directory VSPForm-kit is somewhere else, you will need to create an Alias which points to it's location.

The documentation can be found at http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_alias.html#alias.

Basically, you will want do do this:
Alias /VSPForm-kit c:\location\of\VSPForm-kit
<Directory c:\location\of\VSPForm-kit>
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>


----------



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

The VSPForm-kit is in C:\server\htdocs, when I restarted Apache, I came up with this error message which I don't really understand:

warning: DocumentRoot[c:/www.docs/dummy-host.localhost] doesn't exist. 
Syntax error on line 33 of c:/server/conf/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf: customlog takes 
2 or 3 arguments, a file name, a custom log format string or format name, & 
an optional "env=" clause

This is line 33 of c:/server/conf/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf:

<VirtualHost *:80>
ServerAdmin [email protected]lhost_ 
(mailto:[email protected]) 
DocumentRoot "/www/docs/dummy-host.localhost"
ServerName dummy-host.localhost
ServerAlias _www.dummy-host.localhost_ (http://www.dummy-host.localhost) 
ErrorLog "logs/dummy-host.localhost-error_log"
CustomLog "logs/dummy-host.localhost-access_log common" (line 33)
</VirtualHost>

I also typed in http://localhost/VSPForm-kit but the welcome screen didn't appear

I typed welcome.php under

<IfModule dir_module>
DirectoryIndex index.html index.php default.html welcome.php
</IfModule>

thanks again


----------



## bpartington (Sep 24, 2007)

It is complaining because your Document Root does not exist. You need to set the Document Root to c:\server\htdocs. If that does not work, try c:/server/htdocs (I can't remember which way the slashes go in windows!)

That should get rid of the first error.

Do you have a DocumentRoot directive any where else in the conf directory, such as in httpd.conf? If so, it might be easier to just move the httpd-vhosts.conf file out of the extra directory, thus making it not read this config file.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

aconite said:


> The VSPForm-kit is in C:\server\htdocs, when I restarted Apache, I came up with this error message which I don't really understand:


Keep in mind, you're creating a virtual *host* here, not a virtual *directory*. They aren't the same thing so be sure you're clear on what you're actually wanting to do. 

Peace...


----------



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

I put #before Include conf/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf, restarted Apache & it was fine but now I get another message: Syntax error on line 466 of c:/server/conf/httpd.conf: invalid command 'DocumentRoot/www/server/htdocs/VSPForm-kit' perhaps mispelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration.
The spelling is correct. How would you define a module not included in the server configuration?

# Virtual hosts
#Include conf/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf
<VirtualHost 127.0.0.1>
ServerName localhost:80
DocumentRoot/www/server/htdocs/VSPForm-Kit Line 466
</VirtualHost>

thanks again


----------



## bpartington (Sep 24, 2007)

Change line 466 to:

DocumentRoot c:\server\htdocs

If that does not work, change it to:

DocumentRoot c:/server/htdocs


----------



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

I read through the httpd.conf and it mentions that NOTE: Where filenames are specified, you must use forward slashes instead of backslashes (e.g., "c:/apache" instead of "c:\apache"). 
How would you define a module not included in the server configuration?


----------



## bpartington (Sep 24, 2007)

So, you will want to use:

DocumentRoot c:/server/htdocs

Is the server starting up now?


----------



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

the server is still not starting as I am getting the message: Syntax error on line 466 of c:/server/conf/httpd.conf: invalid command 'DocumentRoot/www/server/htdocs/VSPForm-kit' perhaps mispelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

aconite said:


> the server is still not starting as I am getting the message: Syntax error on line 466 of c:/server/conf/httpd.conf: invalid command 'DocumentRoot/www/server/htdocs/VSPForm-kit' perhaps mispelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration.


Put a *space* between "DocumentRoot" and the path to it:

DocumentRoot /www/server/htdocs/VSPForm-kit

Peace...


----------



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

I put a space as per your suggestion DocumentRoot /www/server/htdocs/VSPForm-kit, there was no error when I started Apache but when I typed http://localhost/VSPForm-kit in my browser, this message came up "Forbidden You don't have permission to access /VSPForm-kit on this server." why?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

You will have to look at the error_log file to see what Apache complained about. At least now, your server is running. 

What happens if you point your browser at:

http://localhost/

EDIT: Also, make sure you have an index.html or index.htm file in your DocumentRoot directory.

Peace...


----------



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

I typed in http://localhost in my browser and it came up with Forbidden You don't have permission to access / on this server.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, try adding this Directory directive inside your VirtualHost:

<Directory c:\location\of\VSPForm-kit>
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>

So, that it looks like this:

<VirtualHost 127.0.0.1>
ServerName VSPForm-Kit
DocumentRoot /www/htdocs/VSPForm-Kit
<Directory c:/location/of/VSPForm-kit>
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>
</VirtualHost>

But, before doing that, look at the Apache error_log to see what actual error Apache is logging. That will provide the most information.

Peace...


----------



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

restarted Apache and it says warningocumentRoot [c:/www/htdocs/VSPForm-kit] doesn't exist but I have put the folder VSPForm-kit in c:/server/htdocs also when I typed the above into the <VirtualHost> section and then typed in http://localhost/VSPForm-kit it came up with Forbidden you don't have permission to access /VSPForm-kit on this server. How can I fix this


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, you need to decide where you want your "DocumentRoot" location to be and use that appropriately. Since you're putting VSPForm-kit in c:\server\htdocs, change your VirtualHost definition to this:

<VirtualHost 127.0.0.1>
ServerName VSPForm-Kit
DocumentRoot c:/server/htdocs/VSPForm-Kit
<Directory c:/server/htdocs/VSPForm-kit>
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>
</VirtualHost>

Then, restart Apache and point your browser at http://localhost/

Here is info on DocumentRoot and how it relates to ServerRoot.

Peace...


----------



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

changed DocumentRoot www/htdocs/VSPForm-kit to pointed my browser to DocumentRoot c:/server/htdocs/VSPForm-Kit and pointed my browser to http://localhost/ came up with a blank page, does this mean it is working? Even typed http://localhost/VSPForm-kit and it came up with a blank page


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Did you put an index.html or index.htm file in c:\server\htdocs\VSPForm-Kit?

I would put a "hello world" index.htm or index.html file there and see if that loads. Here is an example:

```
<html>
<body>
<h1>It worked!</h1>
</body>
</html>
```
If that loads, then you can work on getting your site to load. Again, point your browser at http://localhost/

Peace...


----------



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

I am not one to give up so easily but I am about to , put a index.html file in c:/server/htdocs/VSPForm-kit, typed in http://localhost, came up with 404 Not Found 
The requested URL /index.html was not found on this server. All the error messages are either '... was not found on this server' or '.... does not exist' why?


----------



## bpartington (Sep 24, 2007)

Can you post your entire httpd.conf file? This will help us figure out what is going wrong.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

bpartington said:


> Can you post your entire httpd.conf file? This will help us figure out what is going wrong.


Yes, please. 

Peace...


----------



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

here is the httpd.conf file

#
# This is the main Apache HTTP server configuration file. It contains the
# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.
# See <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/> for detailed information.
# In particular, see 
# <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/directives.html>
# for a discussion of each configuration directive.
#
# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding
# what they do. They're here only as hints or reminders. If you are unsure
# consult the online docs. You have been warned. 
#
# Configuration and logfile names: If the filenames you specify for many
# of the server's control files begin with "/" (or "drive:/" for Win32), the
# server will use that explicit path. If the filenames do *not* begin
# with "/", the value of ServerRoot is prepended -- so "logs/foo.log"
# with ServerRoot set to "C:/server" will be interpreted by the
# server as "C:/server/logs/foo.log".
#
# NOTE: Where filenames are specified, you must use forward slashes
# instead of backslashes (e.g., "c:/apache" instead of "c:\apache").
# If a drive letter is omitted, the drive on which Apache.exe is located
# will be used by default. It is recommended that you always supply
# an explicit drive letter in absolute paths, however, to avoid
# confusion.
#

# ThreadsPerChild: constant number of worker threads in the server process
# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum number of requests a server process serves
ThreadsPerChild 250
MaxRequestsPerChild 0

#
# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server's
# configuration, error, and log files are kept.
#
# Do not add a slash at the end of the directory path. If you point
# ServerRoot at a non-local disk, be sure to point the LockFile directive
# at a local disk. If you wish to share the same ServerRoot for multiple
# httpd daemons, you will need to change at least LockFile and PidFile.
#
ServerRoot "C:/server"

#
# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or
# ports, instead of the default. See also the <VirtualHost>
# directive.
#
# Change this to Listen on specific IP addresses as shown below to 
# prevent Apache from glomming onto all bound IP addresses (0.0.0.0)
#
#Listen 12.34.56.78:80
Listen 80

#
# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support
#
# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you
# have to place corresponding `LoadModule' lines at this location so the
# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.
# Statically compiled modules (those listed by `httpd -l') do not need
# to be loaded here.
#
# Example:
# LoadModule foo_module modules/mod_foo.so
#
LoadModule actions_module modules/mod_actions.so
LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so
LoadModule asis_module modules/mod_asis.so
LoadModule auth_basic_module modules/mod_auth_basic.so
#LoadModule auth_digest_module modules/mod_auth_digest.so
#LoadModule authn_anon_module modules/mod_authn_anon.so
#LoadModule authn_dbm_module modules/mod_authn_dbm.so
LoadModule authn_default_module modules/mod_authn_default.so
LoadModule authn_file_module modules/mod_authn_file.so
#LoadModule authz_dbm_module modules/mod_authz_dbm.so
LoadModule authz_default_module modules/mod_authz_default.so
LoadModule authz_groupfile_module modules/mod_authz_groupfile.so
LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so
LoadModule authz_user_module modules/mod_authz_user.so
LoadModule autoindex_module modules/mod_autoindex.so
#LoadModule cern_meta_module modules/mod_cern_meta.so
LoadModule cgi_module modules/mod_cgi.so
#LoadModule dav_module modules/mod_dav.so
#LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so
#LoadModule deflate_module modules/mod_deflate.so
LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so
LoadModule env_module modules/mod_env.so
#LoadModule expires_module modules/mod_expires.so
#LoadModule file_cache_module modules/mod_file_cache.so
#LoadModule headers_module modules/mod_headers.so
LoadModule imagemap_module modules/mod_imagemap.so
LoadModule include_module modules/mod_include.so
#LoadModule info_module modules/mod_info.so
LoadModule isapi_module modules/mod_isapi.so
LoadModule log_config_module modules/mod_log_config.so
LoadModule mime_module modules/mod_mime.so
#LoadModule mime_magic_module modules/mod_mime_magic.so
#LoadModule proxy_module modules/mod_proxy.so
#LoadModule proxy_ajp_module modules/mod_proxy_ajp.so
#LoadModule proxy_balancer_module modules/mod_proxy_balancer.so
#LoadModule proxy_connect_module modules/mod_proxy_connect.so
#LoadModule proxy_http_module modules/mod_proxy_http.so
#LoadModule proxy_ftp_module modules/mod_proxy_ftp.so
LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so
#LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so
LoadModule setenvif_module modules/mod_setenvif.so
#LoadModule speling_module modules/mod_speling.so
#LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so
#LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so
LoadModule userdir_module modules/mod_userdir.so
#LoadModule usertrack_module modules/mod_usertrack.so
#LoadModule vhost_alias_module modules/mod_vhost_alias.so
#LoadModule ssl_module modules/mod_ssl.so

# 'Main' server configuration
#
# The directives in this section set up the values used by the 'main'
# server, which responds to any requests that aren't handled by a
# <VirtualHost> definition. These values also provide defaults for
# any <VirtualHost> containers you may define later in the file.
#
# All of these directives may appear inside <VirtualHost> containers,
# in which case these default settings will be overridden for the
# virtual host being defined.
#

#
# ServerAdmin: Your address, where problems with the server should be
# e-mailed. This address appears on some server-generated pages, such
# as error documents. e.g. [email protected]
#
ServerAdmin [email protected]

#
# ServerName gives the name and port that the server uses to identify itself.
# This can often be determined automatically, but we recommend you specify
# it explicitly to prevent problems during startup.
#
# If your host doesn't have a registered DNS name, enter its IP address here.
#
ServerName localhost:80

#
# DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your
# documents. By default, all requests are taken from this directory, but
# symbolic links and aliases may be used to point to other locations.
#
DocumentRoot "C:/server/htdocs"

#
# Each directory to which Apache has access can be configured with respect
# to which services and features are allowed and/or disabled in that
# directory (and its subdirectories). 
#
# First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of 
# features. 
#
<Directory />
Options FollowSymLinks
AllowOverride None
Order deny,allow
Deny from all
Satisfy all
</Directory>

#
# Note that from this point forward you must specifically allow
# particular features to be enabled - so if something's not working as
# you might expect, make sure that you have specifically enabled it
# below.
#

#
# This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.
#
<Directory "C:/server/htdocs">
#
# Possible values for the Options directive are "None", "All",
# or any combination of:
# Indexes Includes FollowSymLinks SymLinksifOwnerMatch ExecCGI MultiViews
#
# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"
# doesn't give it to you.
#
# The Options directive is both complicated and important. Please see
# http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#options
# for more information.
#
Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

#
# AllowOverride controls what directives may be placed in .htaccess files.
# It can be "All", "None", or any combination of the keywords:
# Options FileInfo AuthConfig Limit
 #
AllowOverride None

#
# Controls who can get stuff from this server.
#
Order allow,deny
Allow from all

</Directory>

#
# DirectoryIndex: sets the file that Apache will serve if a directory
# is requested.
#
<IfModule dir_module>
DirectoryIndex index.html index.php default.html welcome.php
</IfModule>

#
# The following lines prevent .htaccess and .htpasswd files from being 
# viewed by Web clients. 
#
<FilesMatch "^\.ht">
Order allow,deny
Deny from all
</FilesMatch>

#
# ErrorLog: The location of the error log file.
# If you do not specify an ErrorLog directive within a <VirtualHost>
# container, error messages relating to that virtual host will be
# logged here. If you *do* define an error logfile for a <VirtualHost>
# container, that host's errors will be logged there and not here.
#
ErrorLog logs/error.log

#
# LogLevel: Control the number of messages logged to the error_log.
# Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,
# alert, emerg.
#
LogLevel warn

<IfModule log_config_module>
#
# The following directives define some format nicknames for use with
# a CustomLog directive (see below).
#
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common

<IfModule logio_module>
# You need to enable mod_logio.c to use %I and %O
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" %I %O" combinedio
</IfModule>

#
# The location and format of the access logfile (Common Logfile Format).
# If you do not define any access logfiles within a <VirtualHost>
# container, they will be logged here. Contrariwise, if you *do*
# define per-<VirtualHost> access logfiles, transactions will be
# logged therein and *not* in this file.
#
CustomLog logs/access.log common

#
# If you prefer a logfile with access, agent, and referer information
# (Combined Logfile Format) you can use the following directive.
#
#CustomLog logs/access.log combined
</IfModule>

<IfModule alias_module>
#
# Redirect: Allows you to tell clients about documents that used to 
# exist in your server's namespace, but do not anymore. The client 
# will make a new request for the document at its new location.
# Example:
# Redirect permanent /foo http://localhost/bar

#
# Alias: Maps web paths into filesystem paths and is used to
# access content that does not live under the DocumentRoot.
# Example:
# Alias /webpath /full/filesystem/path
#
# If you include a trailing / on /webpath then the server will
# require it to be present in the URL. You will also likely
# need to provide a <Directory> section to allow access to
# the filesystem path.

#
# ScriptAlias: This controls which directories contain server scripts. 
# ScriptAliases are essentially the same as Aliases, except that
# documents in the target directory are treated as applications and
# run by the server when requested rather than as documents sent to the
# client. The same rules about trailing "/" apply to ScriptAlias
# directives as to Alias.
#
ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "C:/server/cgi-bin/"

</IfModule>

#
# "C:/server/cgi-bin" should be changed to whatever your ScriptAliased
# CGI directory exists, if you have that configured.
#
<Directory "C:/server/cgi-bin">
AllowOverride None
Options None
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>

# 
# Apache parses all CGI scripts for the shebang line by default.
# This comment line, the first line of the script, consists of the symbols
# pound (#) and exclamation (!) followed by the path of the program that 
# can execute this specific script. For a perl script, with perl.exe in
# the C:\Program Files\Perl directory, the shebang line should be:

#!c:/program files/perl/perl

# Note you _must_not_ indent the actual shebang line, and it must be the
# first line of the file. Of course, CGI processing must be enabled by 
# the appropriate ScriptAlias or Options ExecCGI directives for the files 
# or directory in question.
#
# However, Apache on Windows allows either the Unix behavior above, or can
# use the Registry to match files by extention. The command to execute 
# a file of this type is retrieved from the registry by the same method as 
# the Windows Explorer would use to handle double-clicking on a file.
# These script actions can be configured from the Windows Explorer View menu, 
# 'Folder Options', and reviewing the 'File Types' tab. Clicking the Edit
# button allows you to modify the Actions, of which Apache 1.3 attempts to
# perform the 'Open' Action, and failing that it will try the shebang line.
# This behavior is subject to change in Apache release 2.0.
#
# Each mechanism has it's own specific security weaknesses, from the means
# to run a program you didn't intend the website owner to invoke, and the
# best method is a matter of great debate.
#
# To enable the this Windows specific behavior (and therefore -disable- the
# equivilant Unix behavior), uncomment the following directive:
#
#ScriptInterpreterSource registry
#
# The directive above can be placed in individual <Directory> blocks or the
# .htaccess file, with either the 'registry' (Windows behavior) or 'script' 
# (Unix behavior) option, and will override this server default option.
#

#
# DefaultType: the default MIME type the server will use for a document
# if it cannot otherwise determine one, such as from filename extensions.
# If your server contains mostly text or HTML documents, "text/plain" is
# a good value. If most of your content is binary, such as applications
# or images, you may want to use "application/octet-stream" instead to
# keep browsers from trying to display binary files as though they are
# text.
#
DefaultType text/plain

<IfModule mime_module>
#
# TypesConfig points to the file containing the list of mappings from
# filename extension to MIME-type.
#
TypesConfig conf/mime.types

#
# AddType allows you to add to or override the MIME configuration
# file specified in TypesConfig for specific file types.
#
#AddType application/x-gzip .tgz
#
# AddEncoding allows you to have certain browsers uncompress
# information on the fly. Note: Not all browsers support this.
#
#AddEncoding x-compress .Z
#AddEncoding x-gzip .gz .tgz
#
# If the AddEncoding directives above are commented-out, then you
# probably should define those extensions to indicate media types:
#
AddType application/x-compress .Z
AddType application/x-gzip .gz .tgz

#
# AddHandler allows you to map certain file extensions to "handlers":
# actions unrelated to filetype. These can be either built into the server
# or added with the Action directive (see below)
#
# To use CGI scripts outside of ScriptAliased directories:
# (You will also need to add "ExecCGI" to the "Options" directive.)
#
#AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

# For type maps (negotiated resources):
#AddHandler type-map var

#
# Filters allow you to process content before it is sent to the client.
#
# To parse .shtml files for server-side includes (SSI):
# (You will also need to add "Includes" to the "Options" directive.)
#
#AddType text/html .shtml
#AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
</IfModule>

#
# The mod_mime_magic module allows the server to use various hints from the
# contents of the file itself to determine its type. The MIMEMagicFile
# directive tells the module where the hint definitions are located.
#
#MIMEMagicFile conf/magic

#
# Customizable error responses come in three flavors:
# 1) plain text 2) local redirects 3) external redirects
#
# Some examples:
#ErrorDocument 500 "The server made a boo boo."
#ErrorDocument 404 /missing.html
#ErrorDocument 404 "/cgi-bin/missing_handler.pl"
#ErrorDocument 402 http://localhost/subscription_info.html
#

#
# EnableMMAP and EnableSendfile: On systems that support it, 
# memory-mapping or the sendfile syscall is used to deliver
# files. This usually improves server performance, but must
# be turned off when serving from networked-mounted 
# filesystems or if support for these functions is otherwise
# broken on your system.
#
#EnableMMAP off
#EnableSendfile off

# Supplemental configuration
#
# The configuration files in the conf/extra/ directory can be 
# included to add extra features or to modify the default configuration of 
# the server, or you may simply copy their contents here and change as 
# necessary.

# Server-pool management (MPM specific)
#Include conf/extra/httpd-mpm.conf

# Multi-language error messages
#Include conf/extra/httpd-multilang-errordoc.conf

# Fancy directory listings
#Include conf/extra/httpd-autoindex.conf

# Language settings
#Include conf/extra/httpd-languages.conf

# User home directories
#Include conf/extra/httpd-userdir.conf

# Real-time info on requests and configuration
#Include conf/extra/httpd-info.conf

# Virtual hosts
#Include conf/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf
<VirtualHost 127.0.0.1>
ServerName VSPForm-Kit
DocumentRoot c:/server/htdocs/VSPForm-Kit
<Directory c:/server/htdocs/VSPForm-kit>
Options Indexes FollowSymLinks Includes ExecCGI
AllowOverride FileInfo
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>
</VirtualHost>

# Local access to the Apache HTTP Server Manual
#Include conf/extra/httpd-manual.conf

# Distributed authoring and versioning (WebDAV)
#Include conf/extra/httpd-dav.conf

# Various default settings
#Include conf/extra/httpd-default.conf

# Secure (SSL/TLS) connections
#Include conf/extra/httpd-ssl.conf
#
# Note: The following must must be present to support
# starting without SSL on platforms with no /dev/random equivalent
# but a statically compiled-in mod_ssl.
#
<IfModule ssl_module>
SSLRandomSeed startup builtin
SSLRandomSeed connect builtin
</IfModule>

#BEGIN PHP INSTALLER EDITS - REMOVE ONLY ON UNINSTALL
PHPIniDir "C:/server/php/"
LoadModule php5_module "C:/server/php/php5apache2_2.dll"
#END PHP INSTALLER EDITS - REMOVE ONLY ON UNINSTALL

ScriptAlias /php "c:/server/php/"
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
Action application/x-httpd-php "/php/php-cgi-exe"

EnableSendfile Off
EnableMMAP Off
Win32DisableAcceptEx


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

You should read this configuration file:

conf/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf

It will be in your Apache installation directory tree somewhere. Do a search on it and read it. I believe you're missing a "NameVirtualHost" directive. You should really read the Apache Virtual Host documentation so you will better understand the kind of virtual host you want or need.

Peace...


----------



## bpartington (Sep 24, 2007)

Are you just trying to get the VSPForm-kit to display? Do you have any other content that you need to run on this server? If not, you probably do not need a virtual host at all, and you can just change the server DocumentRoot to your VSP directory.


----------



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

I am trying to get the welcome.php to display which is in the VSPForm-kit folder


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

What happens when you point your browser at http://localhost/welcome.php?

Peace...


----------



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

I get the message Not Found The requested URL /welcome.php was not found on this server.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, then look for the Apache error log file and post it here so we can see where Apache is actually looking for files.

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

aconite said:


> The VSPForm-kit is in C:\server\htdocs, when I restarted Apache, I came up with this error message which I don't really understand:
> 
> warning: DocumentRoot[c:/www.docs/dummy-host.localhost] doesn't exist.
> Syntax error on line 33 of c:/server/conf/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf: customlog takes
> ...





tomdkat said:


> You should read this configuration file:
> 
> conf/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf
> 
> It will be in your Apache installation directory tree somewhere. Do a search on it and read it. *I believe you're missing a "NameVirtualHost" directive. You should really read the Apache Virtual Host documentation* so you will better understand the kind of virtual host you want or need.


Two questions for you: 
Have you read the Apache docs on virtual hosts?
Does your c:/server/conf/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf file contain a "NameVirtualHost" directive in it?
Peace...


----------

